# Ninja Morph



## w4ymt (Oct 2, 2011)

I've tried twice now to change the 3g icons on my Milestone X and both times it goes into bootloop. I'm running stock Froyo 2.2 using the black icons posted on the instructions. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

If it's stock 2.2 then it it odexed and themong will be difficult. Try finding a de-odexer or flash a new rom to get de-odexed.

Sent from my EPAD using Tapatalk


----------

